# Sentra Burnouts



## slosentra93 (Feb 11, 2004)

Haha its my bone-stock sentra doing a burnout....enjoy

http://www.angelfire.com/wi3/wickedvisionz/Kevin.html


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Nice! Was it done with bleach under the wheels?


----------



## slosentra93 (Feb 11, 2004)

Centurion said:


> Nice! Was it done with bleach under the wheels?


haha a gallon under each tire...we tried it earlier on a crappier road that didn't get them smoking, so we moved to a better paved road and there ya go. My friend taking the pics said my 2 front wheels were 'taking turns' in spinning, so only one wheel would spin while the other didn't. I dunno if sentras have some kind of a limited slip system or what...anyone have any insight?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

open diff. the wheel with the least traction slips so it transfers back and forth rapidly. A LSD would have both spinning.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

what does bleach do exactly?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

bleach is a burning chemical, basicalyl it fries your wheels so that your burn out is better, its like cheating. Also it will ruin your tires and spray onto your car, posing problems with your paint. I wouldnt recomend doing a bleach burnout unless A) you never plan on using tires again and B) you dont care about your car's appearance.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

and a question about your car club... is it a bunch of high school kids who's parents gave them there old cars, cuz i see lots of oldsmobiles with underbody kits


----------



## slosentra93 (Feb 11, 2004)

DryBoy said:


> and a question about your car club... is it a bunch of high school kids who's parents gave them there old cars, cuz i see lots of oldsmobiles with underbody kits [/QUOTE
> about half of us are seniors, the other half go to college around the area. Regarding the bleach...I wouldn't recommend it cause my tires were totally bald afterwards but i was getting new tires the next day anyways so i figured what the hell


----------

